# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Mexican Dwarf Orange Crayfish, Cambarellus patzcuarensis "Orange"

## celebskin

Hi everyone, 

This is my very first post! I just wanted to learn more about the Mexican Dwarf Orange Crayfish, does anyone have any idea what are the conditions needed and if breeding it is easy? I cannot seem to find much information about it on the internet... :Huh?: 

_(Edit: Your sighting request has been consolidated to this thread in LFS Sighting subforum, http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=45902)_

----------


## windcharm

I am not into crayfish yet so can really advise on this... haha. However, I think they are not as demanding as CRS  :Smile: 

I am tempted to get a pair too.

----------


## sithspawn

I bought 2 pairs a few months ago. One is in a Sulawesi tank with the sulawesi shrimp and snails etc but recently they both died within a few weeks of each others. they were doing quite well actually so it came as a surprise.

The other pair was in my heavily planted 3ft tank at first but some new fish I got had an outbreak of which spot so I had to treat the tank hence I had to rescue the crayfish and a lone cherry shrimp and I put them in a small tank. The strange part is that the tank is not filtered at all and the past 2 months I didn't really take care of the tank. I did only three 10&#37; water changes so far but they are active and doing well under such bad conditions.

----------


## Panut

> Hi everyone, 
> 
> This is my very first post! I just wanted to learn more about the Mexican Dwarf Orange Crayfish, does anyone have any idea what are the conditions needed and if breeding it is easy? I cannot seem to find much information about it on the internet...


Cool temperature.

----------


## drakeho

I bought two pairs last week . I guess its not as demanding as CRS . The pairs are holding at room temp and PH or about 6.5 . You may have to add alot of hiding for them so as the avoid losses when they molt . Feeding them if the normal pleco pellet and they seems happy with it . Hope it helps .

----------


## Panut

Why will there be losses when they molt if there are no hiding places? Attacked by its partner?

----------


## natureAddict

any pic of your crayfish? with regard to air/filtration - i have this nano tank of 1 gallon with 5 CRS surviving for 1 month liao without any air nor filtration - just light for the moss and plants to filter the water

----------


## drakeho

Crayfish tastes good without the shells .  :Grin:  And also easy to be eaten  :Smile:

----------


## skratikans

I keep mine at 76F with a pH of 7.5..with plenty of hiding places and a good routine wc they should breed in no time when they are around an inch..female is usually bigger

also, I keep mine with dwarf shrimp and if the shrimp are old or dying they can catch them, but not the healthy ones..I have seen them catch an old one but for the most part I have no problems

----------


## Quixotic

http://www.petshrimp.com/articles/cpatzcuarensis.html

----------

